# Favorite sauce recipes?



## tomrip (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey guys i'm looking for some new sauces to try. What is your favorite recipes? I am looking for thick Memphis style sauce. Sweet, and a spicy one.


----------



## mike w (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't know how close to Memphis style this would be but here goes.
1 cup ketchup 
1/4 cup tomato paste
1/4 cup Apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup yellow mustard
2 Tbsp Worcester sauce
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp cracked black pepper
1 tsp paprika
1 tbsp honey
1/2 tsp kosher salt
1 tbsp dark brown sugar
1/2 tsp red chili flakes.
2 Tbsp unsalted butter.

In a smoker safe sauce dish combine all ingredients over low heat and stir until combined. Then toss it on the smoker to reduce alongside your meat until you get the desired consistency stirring occasionally.

Taste and adjust seasoning accordingly. If it thickens too much, thin with water or Apple juice.


----------



## tommy2thumbs (Dec 9, 2014)

When I was 12 I went to summer camp and met a girl whose father worked at a ketchup factory. She told me some stories (which I will not repeat), and I have never eaten ketchup since.


----------



## tumbleweed1 (May 19, 2015)

I can't believe this thread is this old with this little activity, but I want to share a real winner.

I LOVE making my own BBQ sauces & have made quite a few over the years. For pulled pork, I prefer a thin, vinegar-based Lexington Dip, but the wife & I also have our favorite "all purpose" BBQ sauce which we refer to as Zip Sauce. With no cayenne in it, you can adjust the heat via the chili powder, but if you make it like this, it's about perfect. Not very spicy, with a hint of "zip"!

As I said, I make a lot of sauces, but about every 2nd or 3rd time I try a new one, I always come back & make a batch of this stuff.

2 cups ketchup
3/4 water
1/3 cup apple cider vinegar
1/3 cup white vinegar
5 tbs brown sugar
3 tbs Worcestershire sauce
3 tbs chili powder
1 1/2 tsp Kosher salt
1 1/2 tsp black pepper
1 1/4 tsp ground cumin

Whisk together all ingredients in a medium pot.
Bring to a boil, reduce heat & simmer for 30 minutes.
Once cool, store in the refrigerator.
Makes 3 1/2 cups.﻿


----------



## trk3263 (May 22, 2015)

Thank you Tumbleweed I was surprised how short this list was too. I will try your sauce soon. I saved it as Tumbleweeds Zip sauce.


----------



## tumbleweed1 (May 29, 2015)

trk3263 said:


> Thank you Tumbleweed I was surprised how short this list was too. I will try your sauce soon. I saved it as Tumbleweeds Zip sauce.


Right on.

I believe you will like it.

TW


----------



## trueteam (Jun 2, 2015)

I like this one I got on the virtual weber site.

#5 sauce

1 cup ketchup
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1/3 cup brown sugar
1T worcestshire
1T rub

Simmer and thicken to your liking. Tasty and very simple.


----------

